# Iowa hill climb info



## ChunkyMC

I'm looking for some info on the climbs between ForestHill and Colfax, particularly Iowa Hill and Yankeee Jims routes. Is there a lot of traffic, decent pavement? Are they comparable or much more difficult than hills out of the Auburn ravine area (HWY 49)? 

Thanks for the info


----------



## Dinosaur

*Iowa Hill...and beyond*



ChunkyMC said:


> I'm looking for some info on the climbs between ForestHill and Colfax, particularly Iowa Hill and Yankeee Jims routes. Is there a lot of traffic, decent pavement? Are they comparable or much more difficult than hills out of the Auburn ravine area (HWY 49)?
> 
> Thanks for the info


Iowa Hill is a hard climb. You can go up to Colfax via Canyon Way (17 miles east of Auburn), just before the Standard gas station hang a right (it's marked). You have a short climb, then a descent down to the American River (a couple of miles) very technical, lot's of switch backs, hairpin curves. Once you cross the river it's a monster climb to the town of Iowa Hill (about 5 miles). Some of the grades are around 18%, I did it with a 39x25 gear and I almost died,. Once you get to Iowa Hill it's a descent down to Sugar Pine Reservior (about 12 miles) then about a 3 mile climb to Foresthill Rd, then hang a right and take Foresthill Rd back to Auburn (about 27 miles). There are no services on Iowa Hill Rd. Bring plenty of water and make sure you have a couple of spare tubes and a good supply of air. I would suggest that you do it with another rider. You can get food and water in Foresthill. There is no electricity in Iowa Hill. And you can't get out on a cell phone in most places.

Cross off Yankee Jim's Rd, it's not paved all the way through and you will hit tough gravel that will screw up your tires and knock you wheels out of whack. Yankee Jim's Rd is sort of no mans land, there is no telling what you will run into (there used to be a transient camp out there).

If you want a nice ride, take Canyon Way or Placer Hills Road up to Colfax. Find SR174 and take it down to Rollins Lake Rd (about a mile descent) turn right. Then almost a steady climb up to Dutch Flat (10 miles or so). You will be riding alongside I-80 at some points (on Magra Rd) but it will be like riding in the middle of nowhere. If you take Lincoln Rd in Dutch Flat (hang a left) you can continue on to Alta then there are no alternate route, just I-80, turn around and go back. You can stop off at Rollins Lake on the way up and refill you water bottles, just carry your bike over the guardrail and there is public water at the first restroom on your left. There is not much traffic on Magra Rd, but you might hit some gravel trucks on SR-174 (on weekdays). They will brush by you, so be prepared.

Or- if you want a nice safe ride, and it's easy not to get lost, just take Foresthill Rd out to Foresthill and beyond, I think the road continues on for about 30 miles after Foesthill until it turns into a dirt rd. You can also take Mosquito Ridge Rd and take a 12 mile descent to the American River and climb up to French Meadows. Be careful on weekends, lot's of motorcycles and they crash like crazy. Foresthill Rd was recently repaved, lot's of wide shoulders, nice smooth asphalt. Mostly rolling hills, a few tough climbs. That would be my recommendation (you can't get lost).

I'm retired, I ride some of these roads just about everyday (excluding Iowa Hill). It get's hot, so pack two water bottles, some food, a spare tube and a good supply of air.

If you click on the World's Toughest Century website, it details the Iowa Hill climb, it's a bastar*!

hope this helps..

Dino


----------



## filtersweep

Who would name a hill after Iowa?


----------



## stealthman_1

Ah, some of my favorite territory...Iowa Hill shames the climbs out of the confluence on either Hwy 49 or the old Foresthill Road.  . A couple slight corrections to the previous post. Iowa Hill does have a store/bar/burgerjoint in town that runs off of generator power. I would never count on it being open however. It is not down hill to Sugar Pine reservoir from Iowa Hill. The Iowa Hill townsite is at about 2800 feet and Sugar Pine is at about 3800 feet, the climb to the Foresthill road (about 4350ft) adds another 500 feet. 
Another great little climb you can add in, is just past the Iowa Hill townsite is a right hand turnoff on Big Dipper Road, it will give you a nice technical drop and then a reasonable steep climb back up to the Iowa Hill road, it's just a nice little painfull detour...  
Yankee Jim's Road is gravel for most of the way and this is an active gold mining area that is remote and I have run into people who were a little scary down there, it's a pleasant ride though for a couple guys on mtn bikes. 
The other climb in this area that will grab your attention is the Corkscrew Wall at Ralston Powerhouse. As mentioned above take the Mosquito Ridge road out of Foresthill, after descending and crossing the pretty bridge you will begin a short climb that will lead to a right hand turnoff on F.S #23 to Ralston Powerhouse, this is about 11 miles out of Foresthill. A nice tricky descent takes you to Ralston (NOT OXBOW!) where you can begin the 2200 ft, 4 mile climb up the Ralston Ridge road. You can proceed on Ralston Ridge road and ride to French Meadows or Hell Hole, returning either back down the Mosquito Ridge Road to Foresthill or if going to Hell Hole, return back through Georgetown to take Hwy 49 through Cool back to Auburn. There is water at French Meadows in the rest rooms at the boat dock. I would never count on this water being available though.
See SacWheelman for some other options and maps.
The image below is a ride I did a few weeks ago from Auburn Overlook, to Foresthill, to Ralston, to French Meadows, back to Foresthill, then to dropping back down to the confluence just to ensure I was really tired before Auburn. It is about 120 miles with 13,800 ft of climbing.


----------



## jrm

*i used to live in Dutch Flat*



Dinosaur said:


> Iowa Hill is a hard climb. You can go up to Colfax via Canyon Way (17 miles east of Auburn), just before the Standard gas station hang a right (it's marked). You have a short climb, then a descent down to the American River (a couple of miles) very technical, lot's of switch backs, hairpin curves. Once you cross the river it's a monster climb to the town of Iowa Hill (about 5 miles). Some of the grades are around 18%, I did it with a 39x25 gear and I almost died,. Once you get to Iowa Hill it's a descent down to Sugar Pine Reservior (about 12 miles) then about a 3 mile climb to Foresthill Rd, then hang a right and take Foresthill Rd back to Auburn (about 27 miles). There are no services on Iowa Hill Rd. Bring plenty of water and make sure you have a couple of spare tubes and a good supply of air. I would suggest that you do it with another rider. You can get food and water in Foresthill. There is no electricity in Iowa Hill. And you can't get out on a cell phone in most places.
> 
> Cross off Yankee Jim's Rd, it's not paved all the way through and you will hit tough gravel that will screw up your tires and knock you wheels out of whack. Yankee Jim's Rd is sort of no mans land, there is no telling what you will run into (there used to be a transient camp out there).
> 
> If you want a nice ride, take Canyon Way or Placer Hills Road up to Colfax. Find SR174 and take it down to Rollins Lake Rd (about a mile descent) turn right. Then almost a steady climb up to Dutch Flat (10 miles or so). You will be riding alongside I-80 at some points (on Magra Rd) but it will be like riding in the middle of nowhere. If you take Lincoln Rd in Dutch Flat (hang a left) you can continue on to Alta then there are no alternate route, just I-80, turn around and go back. You can stop off at Rollins Lake on the way up and refill you water bottles, just carry your bike over the guardrail and there is public water at the first restroom on your left. There is not much traffic on Magra Rd, but you might hit some gravel trucks on SR-174 (on weekdays). They will brush by you, so be prepared.
> 
> Or- if you want a nice safe ride, and it's easy not to get lost, just take Foresthill Rd out to Foresthill and beyond, I think the road continues on for about 30 miles after Foesthill until it turns into a dirt rd. You can also take Mosquito Ridge Rd and take a 12 mile descent to the American River and climb up to French Meadows. Be careful on weekends, lot's of motorcycles and they crash like crazy. Foresthill Rd was recently repaved, lot's of wide shoulders, nice smooth asphalt. Mostly rolling hills, a few tough climbs. That would be my recommendation (you can't get lost).
> 
> I'm retired, I ride some of these roads just about everyday (excluding Iowa Hill). It get's hot, so pack two water bottles, some food, a spare tube and a good supply of air.
> 
> If you click on the World's Toughest Century website, it details the Iowa Hill climb, it's a bastar*!
> 
> hope this helps..
> 
> 
> 
> Dino



And rode mostly from DF to auburn and back on the frontage roads. Bummer i never saw your out there...


----------



## Dinosaur

*Auburn Century*

If anyone is interested- the Auburn Century is Sep 18th. This is a brand new event, they are not having The World's Toughest Century (roadbike) this year. The Auburn Century has 3 courses, 100 ,75 and 40 miles. The 100 and 75 milers include the Iowa Hill climb. I don't know how this will go, but I signed up for the 75 miler. I looks like they will have plenty of aid stations and support. It travels a different route up to Colfax, going up Placer Hills Rd rather than Canyon Way. Placer Hills Rd is presently being chip sealed, so it will be in good condition by mid September.

www. auburn century.com


----------

